# Teeth brushed and ready for bed!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The girls both had their teeth brushed and were very good. Face and paws washed too! Usually Lola puts up a bit of a fight with the teeth! Now they are ready for bed. 

Nightly routines! How do you get on?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

How often do you do their teeth Ruth? We've yet to do our boys...not sure how it'll go down if I'm honest!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I try to do it every other night. Lola hated it at first and still does but is more tolerant. Doing it when they are tired is definitely better. Started with Nina straight away, we left it late with Lola and it was difficult to get her used to it. We just use a finger brush.. Lola's scared of the actual toothbrush.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Ruth, I'll have to look out for one of those finger brushes and start our boys night time beauty regime!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just get them from Amazon...

This is what we use - Arm & Hammer:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arm-Hammer-...sr=8-2&keywords=dog+toothbrush+and+toothpaste


----------

